# Pier, Surf or Bridge Snook in May?



## Bucktail (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'll be visiting relatives in Lake Worth around the first or second week of May. I was hoping one of you guys can give me some solid information or tips on catching snook in that area. I haven't caught one yet, but I've already got snook fever!

Anything you can share to help me out would be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Silverhoosier (Mar 17, 2006)

*Snook*

I have spent many years going after mister lineside! Find an outlet, of which there are many on the middle east coast. My favorite is Sebastian Inlet and Ft. Pierce inlet. I have found better luck fishing the south jetties. Be patient and watch the pier and jetty pros. You can learn a lot and most will help you. Look for anyone with a weathered face, brown with sun exposure. Look at the equipment. If it is new you found a beginner (unless the old veteran just had one yanked from his hands and had to buy a new outfit!) Do they have a live bait pump on their shrimp, if so watch them! Common sense is all it takes! Snook are smart fish, but they do get emotional and strike at a floating beer can! DO NOT hoist them up by the gill plate, it is razor sharp. Take a large net! Large fresh shrimp never fail!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

If you're going to be on the Atlantic coast I second an inlet as well. Sebastian, Ft. Pierce, Jupiter Inlets are all excellent choices. I would imagine you could also beach fish as I've caught them down around the support pilings at Anglin's Pier in Ft. Lauderdale. 

Pinfish would be my number one bait of choice followed by a pigfish/grunt.

West coast is a whole nother ball game.


----------



## Bucktail (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! That's very helpful. I do have a couple of follow up questions, if you don't mind.

1. I've read a lot about different lures for snook, however I've heard others say that live bait is the way to go (which seems to be what you both have said). As someone who loves to chuck artificials would I be mostly wasting my time throwing jigs and such unless there is an all out feeding frenzy?

2. I will be close to the Boynton/Manalapan inlet, is that worth a try?

3. Should I be concentrating most of my fishing at night? Or does the day time pay off at times?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Bucktail--By no means should artificials be scorned. My first arti choice for big snook at the inlets is the same as your name. A bucktail jig, such red tail hawk jig, or a Spro white bucktail is a killer at the bridges and inlets on Florida's east coast. 

Last March I saw an old bridge salt catch three upper 30 inch pig snook on those damn red tail hawk lead head jigs they use over there. It take much local knowledge, however to learn how to work them in the current around the pilings without getting broken off.

Best bet for a beginner is the live bait and watch the old bridge, pier, and jetty salts. I guess it's the same anywhere you go. LOL

Local knowledge is the key.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

If you are fishing the intercoastal try to go on days where there is a strong north or south wind. The stronger the better....the chop beats up the bait and the fish are picking off dying and dead bait on the bottom. Up here last year late we were slamming them on live ballyhoo. Jumbo or handpick shrimp work pretty good too but alot of baits get picked off by ladyfish and blues. I have seen many snook caught on Redtail Hawks and they are a great bait to try to locate the fish when you are new to it. Try topwater baits when the viz is good Wincheater, Bomber long A, Top Dog JR (walk the dog). Water temp is important...the snook get real lazy if the water temp is below 68...but that should not be a problem in May. Best thing is to be familiar with all the different techniques and baits, have several of them in your box, have a live bait bubbler, have a cast net handy and know how to throw it, have a landing net.......after that all I can say is siddle up on the regulars, ask as many questions as you can and then listen at least twice as much as you talk. BTW it is 100 times easier to fool their senses at night than during the day.


----------



## Bucktail (Feb 8, 2009)

All great info once again! I definitely want to learn as much as I can before I get there. One thing is that, although I'm a novice when it comes to snook, I'm fairly experienced in fishing around bridges and catching fish (mostly stripers here) on bucktails and plastics around them. I'm just hoping that what I know from fishing the bridges here will help me in fishing down by you guys.

Thanks again!

BTW, if any of y'all want to show a newbie the ropes this May, I'd be glad to tag along. I'll even buy the coffee!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If you are going artificial, and are possibly fishing at night anywhere near lights, you NEED to have a DOA Terror Eyes (Its spelled a lot more clever than that but I can never remember how to exactly). The Snookies jump alllllllllllllllll over them if the water isnt too cold. Jig them off the bottom and hold on


----------



## Bucktail (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks JHMorgan! 

Any of you use Storm or Tsunami Swim Shads? What do you tip your jigs with (if anything)? Will they eat a Gulp! Shrimp or Gulp! Swimming Mullet?

Also, if you're fishing from a bridge, would you normally fish from the _top_ of the bridge or from the sides? Where I'm from it's illegal to fish from the top of most bridges. 

When I fish from the side (if I'm fishing the down current side) I would mostly throw into the shadow line of the bridge and then fish my lure out with the current. Or (if I'm fishing the up current side) I'll cast further up current and then let my lure swing into the shadow line.

Is this the same technique you would use for snook?

Thanks for all your help everyone. I'm learning a lot here! opcorn:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

The snook are hanging out around the shadow line normally (if you have a good vantage point youll see their shadows go flying around just beneath teh surface), so your technique sounds good. In Florida, you can fish off most bridges that have walkways on either side. The only thing is you can NOT fish from the bridge into the channel below (for obvious reasons). Just depends on where you are whether you want to be on top or the side. Personally, I hate being on the bridge but in some spots it may be preferred.


----------



## Bucktail (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, so lets say I'm going to be fishing at Sebastian, Ft. Pierce or Jupiter Inlet. What size (weight) jigs should I be packing to fish there?


----------

